# Advices needed: how to use a belt pto properly



## Ben-NSW-au (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, 

Today, I used my old Fordson to drive a bench saw. I'm familiar with the use of shaft pto driven implement but this one is belt driven.

Making it go was quite easy,
- I've set the bench on a (relatively) flat area,
-parked the tractor so that the saw axle is parallel to the axle of the pto pulley, and both pulley aligned
- pto disengaged, I put the belt on (I just set it straight, no twist, no crossing). It is a leather belt, about 25 foot long, 
- reverse the tractor to slightly tension the belt,
- engage the pto,
- the saw started to spin but the belt jumped off the right side of the pto pulley so I moved the saw left a little, tried again and it staid on,
- I then drove an iron post behind the bench and tied it so it couldn't be pulled towards the tractor, reversed a bit more to put more tension on the belt and chocked it (the brakes are not too good)

It went alright to cut a fair bit of wood but...

- the belt had a constant slow ondulation on the slack side (top in this case) which didn't seem to be causing any damaging vibration but I don't know what the long term effect would be. 
- the back side of the belt is rubbing on the front axle of the tractor, which obviously will lead to a rapid damage of the belt.
- the inside of the slack side is rubbing against the inside of the other side. It seems obvious that there is a loss of energy and unnecessary wearing.
- this belt is old and is not going to last long but I should be able to get a hand on some used round baler's belts. 
- no one I know does know how to properly use a belt pto. All I can find is people who "fix" things up with baling twine and tie wire until it totally breaks down then they leave it there.

Now, the questions:

- Is there, somewhere on the net, some sort of how to guide for the proper use of a belt pto?
I've try to find but all I come up with is informations about modern belts
- Would a couple of idler pulleys with flanges, one under the driving side, close to the axle to clear it; another one "inside" the stop the two sides rubbing each other be an appropriate solution for my case? Sound OK to me but I'm not familiar with the physics of those big flat belts.
- Would the slow ondulation in the slack side cause any issue other than slip if/when they reach the driven pulley? 

Sorry for my long text and all the dashes but I'm trying to be clear and give all the needed informations. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


Edit:

There is a photo of a rapid try (it wasn't a leveled area but it did work):










And once set up for work:


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ben,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I do not know of any internet site for belt drive techniques. The use of belts is obsolete. An antique art.

From memory of belt operations, I observed the following on your pictures:

1. The belt has too much slack in it as pictured. You will have to anchor the saw down securely to allow more belt tension. 

2. If the belt "walks" in or out, put a crowbar in the ground to serve as a guide. 

3. Dig some holes in the ground for the front wheels to lower the front axle so the belt doesn't rub against the axle.


----------



## Ben-NSW-au (Sep 8, 2015)

sixbales said:


> The use of belts is obsolete. An antique art.


I see that a reason to learn as much as I can about it, all the trick and tips I can find before the art disappears.

Thanks for the advices. I'll give it a go next time i cut some wood. 

Any other advices are welcome.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Ben !
We used these ,when I was a kid.
Uncle had a curved piece of metal,that he put over the axle ,to avoid wearing it out. An old bucket with the bottom out,or a section of barrel,etc, will work.
One source of information,you may try is a Steam thresher,and tractor Club. They can give you a LOT of info,on it !
You just "google " Antique Steam Tractor Clubs,and they will have a contact site. 
Here's acouple,in your area.
http://www.nhma.com.au/National_Historical_Machinery_Association_Inc_Links.php 

http://www.netneeds.com.au/gisbornevintage/links.htm


----------



## mariomp (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't used anything like this in 30+ years, so can't recommend too much, other than to say: rotate the saw 180°.
That way you can walk wood to be sown all the way front and back without hitting the tractor.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

From watching at steam threshers shows, your belt needs to be much tighter. The leather belts are not very abrasive so you won't get significant wear if it touches the front axle occasionally but it should not ride there constantly. If the belt is tight, you might get a little undulation when the saw is first engaged or when you put a load on like sawing a large piece of wood but it shouldn't undulate constantly.


----------

